# Hi and Lo backed Recliner



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of a HT recliner for which the upper/headrest part is removable? Sometimes, when reclined, I'd like to rest my head, but I'm pretty sure that having the high back will screw up the sonics. I was also hoping to use the same seating for some critical listening. Obviously I could use two different seats, but don't we all want to eat our cake and have it too?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd check out the various home theater seating web sites and maybe even send them an inquiry email. You could also shoot Roman from Ultimate a personal message/email.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

I do not believe that there are any Home Theater recliners on the market today that have such a feature. I actually do not know any manufacturer that makes recliners with partially removable back.

A "high back recliner" is a relative term. It could be high for some people and low for others. There are plenty recliners you may find that will fit you very well and while providing nice head/neck support would not block surround sound and screw up sonics.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. My problem is that the closest store where I could see some seating for myself is many hours away (yes I live where front teeth are optional). I might be able to modify something to suit--I do know of someone who can re-upholster with skill. It's weird that nobody is interested in the same thing. Maybe I'm attacking windmills (actually that's happening in the news now too).


----------

